# The University Of Michigan Law Library



## JRE313 (Jul 4, 2012)

Enjoy!
I Hope


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 4, 2012)

Love it.  It was one of my last 5 law schools I considered.  I ended up going to UVA, but the architecture at Mich is just STUNNING.


----------

